# Post your season snow totals here



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Just curious as to what everyone's actual snow totals have been this season. We are having a banner year in SE Wisconsin with snow falling as I am writing this thread. Here are some stats on Milwaukee and where we are this season.

MILWAUKEE IS NOW CLOSING IN ON ITS TOP 10 SNOWIEST WINTER SEASONS.

GENERAL MITCHELL INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT IN MILWAUKEE HAS RECORDED 75.7 INCHES OF SNOW.

THIS AMOUNT RANKED AS THE 13TH SNOWIEST WINTER SEASON ON RECORD AT MILWAUKEE.

BELOW IS A LIST OF THE TOP 20 WINTER SEASON SNOWFALL AMOUNTS FOR MILWAUKEE...


RANK AMOUNT SEASON

1 109.8 1885-86
2 94.2 1897-98
3 93.3 1959-60
4 83.2 1973-74
5 82.9 1978-79
6 82.6 1903-04
7 81.9 1993-94
8 80.8 1922-23
9 80.7 1977-78
10 79.7 1951-52
11 78.7 1917-18
12 78.6 1950-51
*13* *75.7* *2007-08*
14 74.2 1935-36
15 74.1 1886-87
16 74.0 1964-65
17 73.3 1925-26
18 72.6 1896-97
19 71.0 1904-05
20 69.8 1961-62


THE TOTALS WILL CONTINUE TO RISE...AS THE WINTER SEASON STILL HAS THE REST OF FEBRUARY...ALL OF MARCH...AND
INTO APRIL REMAINING.

THE WINTER SEASON IN THESE RANKINGS IS DEFINED FROM JULY 1 TO JUNE 30 OF THE FOLLOWING YEAR. THIS TAKES INTO ACCOUNT THE ENTIRE COLD SEASON. THIS DIFFERS FROM TOTALS FOR METEOROLOGICAL WINTER...WHICH IS DEFINED AS DECEMBER...AND JANUARY AND FEBRUARY OF THE FOLLOWING YEAR.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

lets see I had a whoping 1.9" of slush this year, and so far it doesnt look like anything else is coming


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Jersey, you forgot to say that the 1.9 was split in 4 dustings.
At least we have done 4 full salting services including two in the last two days. payup
Salt is gold this winter with no snow.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Greensburg Pa maybe we saw a total of 8" in 3 or 4 events


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I don't know how you guys in Penn, and NJ can stay in the snow plowing business. I was literally just thru there yesterday and I barely seen any snow. I talked to a guy in NJ who I bought a snow plow from and he said the little bit of slop you see here (maybe a inch or so) is all we've gotten all year, thats why I am selling this plow.

We got roughly 90 to 100 inches so far this year, and more storms on the way for this weekend and in the upcoming days. WOOOOOO WHOOOO!!!!


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

well I'm not in the snow business and i cant stand these type of winters i have been looking for total and cant find them i do think i'm wrong


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

good ole e-town has gotten a whooping 1" so far this year../... yaaaaaaprsport


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

South Shore in MA has 44.1 inches and we got lots of rain. I am just a sub with a few driveways and I have made about $4100. Not a bad season considering last years 8 inches


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

This is a bad year for us, so far a total of 62.5 inches and we should be around 80-90 by now. 4 major storms missed us like some one was steering it right around us. Lots of freezing rain events this year, last year 1 or 2, this year 4-5 and this weekend is supposed to be freezing rain event too. Freezing rain is fine by me!


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Grand Rapids was at 84" the other day I believe on track for 100".


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

wooster ohio is somewhere between 17 and 23". we average around 55". this year sucks, glad i have other things to do to make money. we've had 3 4" snow falls and a couple of 2-3" inchers and some salt slinging going on. later, pete


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

with the "2 inches offically" we got, we are up to like 24" i think.... and like 15 of that have come in half inch dustings.


----------



## shanta74 (Sep 10, 2007)

after todays snow we are a little over 80 inches wich is about half of our 160 inch yearly average.


----------



## gardenkeeper88 (Dec 22, 2001)

were pushing close to 60" our avg is around 70". Alot of small 1"+ snowfalls


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Toby,

I live on the Wisconsin side of the border and work just over it on the IL side and I have unofficially (my trusty yard stick) tallied around 80". I have the exact figure at work....but it is the snowiest ever in this area.....


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

does rainfall count? :angry: 

maybe 10-15" of snow :angry:


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

Just passed 200" this weekend.


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

we are somewhere around 68"


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

yooper.mi;520912 said:


> Just passed 200" this weekend.


200" WOW plowing is a FUL time job for u.
I bet u dont get many people complaining that you didnt show up when you get 2"


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Cleveland Ohio is at 30.2" for the season. 20" below average so far this year. But we are I believe 7 inches above average for rainfall for the season. The storms kept missing each other by literally 12 hours on 4 ocassions. but what can you do....


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

*Ne L.i.*

7.4" from 6 events:crying:


----------



## frostypuck (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm going to say about 35" for just south of Boston. I've billed 27" and there's been a few dustings I didn't go out.
The beginning of the season looked promising, with a near record December snowfall, but we've had more rain in February than snow by a long shot.
Later,
Chris in Boston


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

This is strait from the paper.

The National Weather Service in Buffalo said the Rochester area is getting more rain and sleet than snow, which has pushed us above our average February precipitation level of just more than one inch to more than three inches, while keeping us one inch below our seasonal snowfall average of 70 inches by Monday.

We had a great December, but it's been a little slow since. I have been out 10 deferent days but have only plowed a full route 6 times.


----------



## Ron M (Jan 26, 2008)

92 inches in Augusta Maine so far .


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

about 14".

Plowed probably 8x, only 2 of those events I was able to plow the FULL route. 
AWESOME.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

WOW! Thats it. Where upstate are you?! I thought we had it bad.


----------



## Rotator911 (Mar 16, 2006)

44" in albany ny as of 2/21 and maybe 3-6 on friday


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I don't want to hijack this thread but It would nice to advance this post and show dates and amounts to compare areas.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

What do you mean by advance the post? I think most are putting the amounts on here, and the date is at the top of every post. We got a little snow today, so we are probably at an even 70 now. 

This is strait from the paper.

The National Weather Service in Buffalo said the Rochester area is getting more rain and sleet than snow, which has pushed us above our average February precipitation level of just more than one inch to more than three inches, while keeping us one inch below our seasonal snowfall average of 70 inches by Monday.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

42" total here after the 1" that we got today......20" is average for us. we've been out about 15-20 times (salting and clearing)......also had the biggest ice storm recorded in 40 years...


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

We're at 104" w/another supposed 5" coming today.


----------



## cobraman (Aug 30, 2007)

We are close to 70" here. Broke the record this year. Hopefully people will still be remembering this when getting the contract bids for next year.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We've had a little over 62" at Pearson Internation Airport. Hopefully the winter holds up and we have a snowy March.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I dont know the total in cleveland for sure, but i know last night we were only 3" below where we should be at this time of year and surprise this morning for all of us in Northern ohio there was 3" of snow on the ground to get plowed. So we are even right now with are normal snow fall...


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

82.7 inches as of this morning


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

About 9" for the season. :crying:


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Well Milwaukee has officially had it's 10th snowiest winter on record. Just shy of 80" at this point. Areas inland 15-30 miles have exceeded this total. More snow in the forcast for Monday and possibly Thursday this coming week.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Twin cities mn 24 in {20 in december} about 20 in below normal


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

Jackson, NJ Northern Ocean County 
5.8 inches
4.1 in one storm
Average winter snow 23.7


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Rochester area snowfall derby:
To date 81.3
Normal 78.1
Normal for season: 100.3
else where in NY:
Buffalo: 72.8
Syracuse: 94.4


----------



## bdhunter (Dec 7, 2005)

Maine - Auburn/Lewiston area - 

Yesterday's 10.5 was the 20th "event" since Dec 1. Totals reported so far are about 114" (depending on your source).


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

I am closer to the Lake , I have been out approx 14 times this season ,, 82" so far for year


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

We are at 27 inches about 17 inches below season average, I'm beginning to think winter is over.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Ask again for totals in 2 1/2 months.
there's plenty of winter left as todays high temp is 15


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

SnoFarmer;534359 said:


> Ask again for totals in 2 1/2 months.
> there's plenty of winter left as todays high temp is 15


LOL todays High in Washington Pa. 71


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

In Rochester we hit 62 ,, and tomorrow we have a winter storm watch LMAO


----------



## FTGUprprtyMaint (Jan 21, 2008)

just hit 90.7 inches this morning looking to be over 100 by sunrise tomorrow payup


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

as of friday the almanac said we have 92.9 we have not got the reports on how much fell today in my driveway it has 14 inches and it is still snowing it should be over by 1am God i hope so


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

just updated now we are 103.9


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Got 10.5 inches this weekend, puts the total for the year 19.5 inches. Five inches over average.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

We have seasonal pricing, 35+ events, 164" and counting, 2nd worst on record, only 13" more to break record. I'll be so proud.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

40.8" in Pittsburgh PA as of 3/15/08. That's are usual average amount.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Up to about 17" for the season, split between 11 or 12 events. Had 3 plowable events & 8 salt onlys. Think we're done until next season.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Milwaukee has had it's 4th snowiest season on record. Other areas here in southern WI have set all time records.

RANK AMOUNT SEASON

1 109.8 1885-86
2 94.2 1897-98
3 93.3 1959-60
*4* *84.5* *2007-08*
5 83.2 1973-74
6 82.9 1978-79
7 82.6 1903-04
8 81.9 1993-94
9 80.8 1922-23
10 80.7 1977-78


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*Golden Snowball Award*

-----------------this year--average to date--normal average total season--last season to date

Syracuse-----108.1-----------99.4--------------------111.9---------------------123.2 
Rochester----101.5------------88.1-------------------100.3------------------------91.5 
Buffalo--------100.3------------88.1---------------------97--------------------------84.2 
Binghamton---66.0------------69.9----------------------81--------------------------53.5 
Albany---------56.8------------55.2---------------------62.4-----------------------38.4


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

G.M.Landscaping;543737 said:


> 40.8" in Pittsburgh PA as of 3/15/08. That's are usual average amount.


:realmad:

OK where did u get this amount. its seemed far less this year than most.

personally theres no way we came close to that amount


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Showing 114" at the lake shore 
Showing 190" - 210" inland 7 - 10 miles

Like Snow Farmer said...We still got almost two months to go.
Another storm like the 8th and we'll hit the lake shore record of 146" and may approach the inland of 356"

The 7th, 8th and 9th dumped 24" in the city and up to 50" inland.


J

P.S. Toby got to give a couple of snoways a real workout in the ice last week. Could have used that new one..........................J


----------

